# Monsters of the Silver Screen...ideas?



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Sounds like you have things well in hand!! Great theme, BTW. And already lots of great ideas. 

To add to the food/drink ideas: I served cocktails one year with "eyeballs" frozen in ice cubes. Peel a radish so that it is mostly white, but leave a few red streaks to look like blood vessels. Carve out a shallow crater in one side, and cut a pimento-stuffed olive in half and place it in crater to resemble an iris/pupil. Place radish in ice cube tray, cover with water and freeze. Sort of labor intensive, but a big impact, looks very creepy.

And there are scads of websites that have Victorian-era anatomy/botany/zoology prints that you can simply print and frame. Just google victorian anatomy prints, you'll find some.

Have fun, sounds like it'll be great!!!


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

MHooch, 
Thanks for the compliment and I do feel it is a good start. Love the frozen eyeball idea - will use that! i will see if i can't find some of those printable anatomy sites. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...amazing-graphics-historical-skeletal-etc.html

That site in my post has literally thousands of high res images of just about anything you can think of. As long as you're not putting them in something to sell or distribute (personal usage/educational use only) then you can use them.

I printed off several and put them in black frames just as decor, (there's a pic in that thread a few posts down) but there are so many cool decorations you could make with this art - book covers, invites, decoupage a piece of cheapy furniture like an end table or the like...

Otherwise, your ideas sound great! I'd do a few searches on this forum (try keywords like party theme, witch kitchen, etc... )


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for that link, FG! Great stuff, my husband will love the Civil War category.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I would have Igor or Dr. Frankenstein greet guests at the door & take pics.

Keeping with the classics theme...
in the main area where food is served, theme as the good Dr.'s Lab, complete with test tubes, bubbling beakers, flickering lights, & strobe lights (aimed at the ceiling). For the movie room- rent a popcorn popper & serve fresh popcorn, drinks, & mini candies, etc. Have a variety of movies to choose from- Dracula, Frankenstein, Wolf Man, Blob, .....

Fun frightful foods-
chocolate spiders (melted chocate & chowmein noodles), Jello brains of various colors & flavors, meat head skull on a platter (wrap with cling wrap first, then place various slices meats over the skull), blood red punch with a frozen hand / ice to chill it, gummy worms & spiders


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Sounds like you are going to have a great party!
If you are going with the Sweeney Todd theme in the kitchen, maybe you could have a few meat grinders with meat hanging out of them, blood on the table and counters. You could have a couple of pies sitting out.. (maybe one could have something sound activiated under the uncooked crust so that it moves around a little.) You could also have a collection of unusable bones etc in buckets.. dont forget liver pate..  
I'm doing a gothic Vampire's lair in my living room this year. Caskets, red velvet curtains and lots of black nick knacks.. You could do something similar like the old Bela Lugosi movies..


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

Frankie's Girl, fabulous link! Well, that does it for the photos in the kitchen, thanks...and so many more uses!
Haunty, Of course...the Dr. Lab! That is exactly what I need to fill that area! Perfect...and oh so perfect for the theme. Also, I like the popcorn popper idea with the movie theatre. I was going to make a montage of movies -those classics that you mentioned- to play. I am afraid not too may would actually sit with me and watch any one movie in its entirety.Also, great food ideas that I will use! Thanks.
Kymmm,
I have always stayed away from the gore for the most part...but i do like the pie idea and bones. The vampire lair would be awesome...do you have caskets...or are you making them? 
Thanks to all of you for some great ideas to tie things together.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Also you could have classic movie monster trivia, between movies to get guests involved.
Some small prizes from the dollar store to winners. A pond mister will create small amounts of fog, when placed just below water surface. Use velcro dots to place spider webbing where ever you want- over an archway, ceiling, doorway, etc. Don't forget music & sound effects to go with some of the themed rooms.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

If you are planning to be Sweeney Todd and Ms. Lovett from the Fleet Street Catering Company, be sure to include some kind of mice meat pie base on the movie. For the bathroom, make it bloody, dirty with blood on the walls and murder-ish poems for the stalker theme with bugs and body parts.


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

> My food will be all edible body part - panna cotta brain, ribs, witch fingers, lychee eyeballs and the like. Any other fun body part foods?


Well, my mother, CandyMom makes these for parties. (Click for a bigger image)

​
There's eyeballs, ears, noses, fingers, thumbs, brains, toes, and hearts. Each is a different flavor. (My favorite are the noses. One oozes green apple 'snot ' and the other strawberry 'blood'!) 

In your kitchen, a double-duty decoration is to get a cheap fake hand and stick it, wrist down, in your garbage disposal. They're not so big they will block water draining, but they WILL stop a dropped ring or spoon from falling into it unseen, not to mention it looks like you are grinding someone up without much in the way of gore. 

You already have such great ideas, it's hard to think of anything else!


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks everyone for all the ideas! Eviliz, those are fabulous! Is CandyMom on here?...i will check, gotta have some of those!...or the molds to make them...


----------

